# 1st Rv New 2006 26rks



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

WOOHOO
We purchased our new Outback.
After months of agony and reasearch, we picked a new 2006 26RKS!
We pick it up next week at Capital Rv in Bismarck ND.
This is our 1st RV experience. Wish us luck.
I am pulling it with my 200 Dodge 1500 Ram Quad 4X4 with 5.9L and towing package.
The dealer is including the truck brake package and wiring, and Equal-i-zer hitch setup.

this looks like a great forum with lots of helpful stuff.
I look forward to keeping up with you all.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome lazybonz(aka Bill) to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 26RKS and enjoy your first RV experience
Have lots of fun and joy

Don


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

That's great! Good luck with your PDI.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lazybonz









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 26rks!
The fun and good times have just begun








Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site. You are going to love your new home.

Darlene


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.
 






You may have agonized over the decision but it's going to be sweet serenity when you camp. You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats on your tt - we have the same model 2006 26RKS and love it (although DH wants to upgrade sometime soon). This forum has been a great help to us in many ways and ideas. Welcome and happy camping.

Pattie


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Bill
We to are proud owners of a new 2006 26RKS. Your going to love it. We are about to conclude our first camping season with it and we couldn't be happier with it's performance. Let us now how she does.

See you at the campground


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

How exciting more 26RKS owners. I also have one and love it. This website is a very informative, I could just sit and read all day. You might keep a anti-sway bar in mind, but pull it a few times especially in the wind and see how it does. I ended up needing one for my TV made a world of difference. Take Care


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have the same model & LOVE it









Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your 26RKS


----------

